# Community > Resource Library >  Sierra reloading data for PDF download

## on2it

Hi

I've put the Sierra data for some popular calibres as PDF docs in a shared dropbox folder if anyone wants it:

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/kdopwcxcqcimrud/h16TGLOjsb

.223 Remington
.243 Winchester
6.5x55 Swedish Mauser
.260 Remington
7-08 Remington
.308 Winchester
.270 Winchester
7mmRemMag

.280 Remington
.284 Winchester

OK, the last two aren't exactly volume movers but I was asked to put them up. If anyone wants others just let me know here or on the other side :-)

----------


## Brennos

Cheers for that.  Downloaded.

----------


## hunter308

Good on ya on2it good to see some awesome resources popping up maybe this could be stickied to the top of the page for everyone to refer to without having to do a site search for it.

----------


## Bryan

Thanks for sharing this data On2it. Bloody good of you!  :Thumbsup: 

Any chance of you putting up data for .44 magnum? Rifle data preferably for 18" barrel.

Cheers!

----------


## Pnumatix

Thank on2it. I spent hours last week try to track down the Sierra PDF's without success. You have even covered all my current cartridges 223, 243, 7mmRM, and 308.

----------


## on2it

Hi
I've added some additional Sierra data into the dropbox as requested

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/kdopwcxcqcimrud/h16TGLOjsb

This now contains

.222
.223
.22-250
.25-06
.243
.260
6.5x55
7mm-08
.270
.284
.280
7mmRM
.308
.30-06

Cheers

----------


## crzyman

Good way of shifting data :Thumbsup:

----------


## noid

Hi,

Any chance of posting the Sierra data for 300 win mag?

----------


## lamezcua

thanks, from MEXICO!!!!

----------


## lamezcua

> Hi
> 
> I've put the Sierra data for some popular calibres as PDF docs in a shared dropbox folder if anyone wants it:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/kdopwcxcqcimrud/h16TGLOjsb
> 
> .223 Remington
> .243 Winchester
> 6.5x55 Swedish Mauser
> ...


t

----------


## Bryan

on2it is there any chance you could upload the data for 44 rem mag (Rifle)?? Cheers

----------


## sakkaranz

.17 ackley hornet thanks

----------


## nor-west

.264 win mag please  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## CraigM

Could you please add 7.62x39 if its available...


Thanks

----------


## Woody

Very helpful. Thank you.

----------


## 260rem

30-30 Please

----------


## on2it

Hi
I've added some additional Sierra data into the dropbox as requested

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/kdopwcxcqcimrud/h16TGLOjsb

This now contains

.222
.223
.22-250
.25-06
.243
.260
6.5x55
6.5x284
.264 Win Mag
7mm-08
.270
.284
.280
7mmRM
.308
.30-06
300 Win Mag
7.62x39
44 mag rifle

Cheers

----------


## Grunta

Very nice. Thanks on2it. Anychance of 7x57, no probs if you can't.

----------


## Double Shot

Awesome stuff on2it...will check it out and have a look compared to what I already have...cheers

----------


## hadron

Great work. I don't need but adding 300 AAC Blackout to the list will be great.
Cheers

----------


## Buckeye

I was looking all over for 190 smk 300 win mag data. I need to just buy the book.

----------


## lds246@aol.com

Got anything for 25-06 Remington?

----------


## lds246@aol.com

Got anything on 6mm Remington?

----------


## Double Shot

Hey on2it, do you by any chance have info on .22 Hornet? Cheers Craig

----------


## RusDva

*2 on2it* 
Спасибо тебе, Добрый Человек!!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## kiwijames

> *2 on2it* 
> Спасибо тебе, Добрый Человек!!!


You don't hear that everyday!

----------


## Timmay

Great, seems this was recently updated. Thanks.

----------


## Timmay

> @on2it 
> Спасибо тебе, Добрый Человек!!!


Thank you, good man.

Is the translation

----------


## WallyR

Opened a 'DropBox' account, logged in and downloaded what I wanted (7.62 x 51, 308W).
Cheers @on2it - good bugger  :Thumbsup:

----------


## on2it

I've also added the Barnes data
According to Barnes their data is interchangeable across X-bullets, TSX, TTSX, LRX for the same projectile weight and calibre

----------


## canuck hunter

Have you had any requests for 7.9 x 57 mm (aka 8 mm Mauser)?

Thanks from Canada.

----------


## outlander

Anything for 25/303 ? Cheers.

----------

